# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Abrir Bycicle

## mghmagic

Tengo una gran duda...
Es que tengo dos Bycicle sin abrir, pero no se como abrirlas. Lo que quiero decir es que ví en un video que se abren de alguna manera para que no se quedaran las marcas ni nada en la caja...quisiera saber como es ese sistema (o a lo mejor estoy flipando yo).

Muchas Gracias  :Smile1: 


MGH, te he corregido varias faltas es que el *habrir* me ha hecho daño a los ojos!!!  :Smile1: 
Ritxi

----------


## Iban

Mira lo que he encontrado por aquí...

Parece una pregunta tonta, y a muchos probablemente les importará poco, pero yo también tengo mucho cuidado al abrir las barajas, porque tengo la intención de que el estuche se conserve lo mejor posible. Te digo lo que hago yo, y luego tú, como veas.

1.- A veces las barajas llevan pegada por detrás una solapa de plástico rígico para poder colgarlas en expositores en la tienda. Es lo primero que quito. Están pegadas como el demonio, y normalmente tirando de arriba a abajo, no suele salir bien. Pero de abajo a arriba, sí (ya ves tú, qué cosas). Si queda adhesivo en el plástico protector de la baraja, lo retiro frotando con un algodón y alcohol.

2.- Por regla general, el plástico protector tiene una tirita para abrirlo. Pero también es normal que... que en donde tienes que empezar a tirar, no esté pre-cortado el plástico, con lo que al final lo que pasa es que metes la uña, y acabas arrancando todo el protector. Yo prefiero conservarlo (nunca renuncio a poder hacer algún juego en el que cuele una carta entre el estuche y el plástico). Así que cojo un cutter, o un cuchillo, o unas tijeritas, y le hago dos pequeños cortes por encima y por debajo del comienzo de la tirita, y así puedo tirar, y quitar sólo la parte superior del plástico.

3.- El precinto. Tengo otra manía: quito completamente el precinto, y además los guardo entero. Un día se me ocurrió que podía simular que una baraja era nueva simplemente volviendo a ponerle el precinto. Al final nunca lo he llegado a hacer, pero desde entonces tengo la costumbre de guardar los precintos, pegados en una hoja de plástico que guardo con las barajas. Para retirarlo completamente, con la uña y con cuidado, desde una de las esquinas, por abajo. Nunca por arriba, porque al llegar al borde y empezar con la parte vertical, es probable que el cartón de la caja "se abra". Así que desde abajo, hacia arriba, y luego seguir con la parte horizontal, hasta retirar todo el precinto, entero. Cuanto más vieja sea la carta, más pegajoso estará.

4.- Al retirar el precinto, la caja quedará con restos de adhesivo, que son un poco... asquerosos. Aquí el alcohol no vale, porque si frotas desteñirás la caja, y quedará feo. Así que lo que hago es coger un trozo de celo y, prip, prap, prip, prap... lo voy pegando y despegando poco a poco (como un pájaro picoteando una superficie, no sé explicarme mejor), de manera que el adhesivo se va pegando poquito a poquito en el celo, y la superficie del estuche queda completamente limpia.

¡Y ya está!

----------


## Oriol.Somnia

Menudo ritual iban!  :001 302: 

Yo la verdad, el plastico protector lo quito más a lo bestia. 

Pero tambien me dedico a quitar los restos de adhesivo de la caja, para que quede perfecta, eso si, no con celo, sino con el dedo.

Saludos!

----------


## Ming

Pues que matada más grande.

Sabes que puedes comprar los precintos sueltos, no?
... para que luego digan que l@s catalanes somos tacañ@s...

A ver si alguien más explica su ritual para abrir las barajas...  :302:

----------


## Osk

emmmmm pues yo rompo el plastico, le quito el precinto entero, abro el estuche, saco la baraja y guardo en una caja los comodines y las cartas esas de publicidad.

----------


## Ritxi

Gabi dedica una clase entera a abrir el paquete y como sacar las cartas...  :117:

----------


## ignoto

Rompo el precinto, abro el paquete por el sistema de meter el dedo y punto.

¿Qué mas da? Lo importante es lo que hagas con las cartas no cómo abras el paquete.

Después hay quien se extraña de que os llame frikis.

----------


## Iban

Lo dices tú, que tienes las orejas en punta... :p

Imagino que si yo hiciese magia a público, haría rompe y rasga. Pero com las barajas que tengo son para mí, para mi casa, y para que me duren, no me importa tardar un minuto en abrir una baraja nueva.

----------


## ignoto

Ahí te doy la razón.
Creí que os referíais a "durante una actuación".
En casa tiro de "cúter". O, para ser más preciso, de bisturí de cirujano.
Corto el plástico y el precinto.

----------


## Sr.Mago

> Después hay quien se extraña de que os llame frikis.


JAJjaJAJjajJAjajJAJja.... 

 que si dice que se pone guantes, pues hasta pienso que es un psicopata...  :001 302: 

****

 Pues yo solo arranco todo, abro la caja y me hago con las cartas, de hecho me acabo de fijar que todas mis cajas tiene el precinto pegado aun, una mitad  a cado lado, por que lo corto por donde abre la caja  :O15:

----------


## Iban

+1
y
+1


.

----------


## Ritxi

Esto me recuerda a Isaac que en medio de la actuación abre la baraja tal que si mondase una patata. 
Se queda serio mirando al público y dice: que pasa la baraja es mia y la abro como quiero.

Es buenisimo!!!  :Rofl:

----------


## magik mackey

ahora mismo no estoy seguro, pero en el canuto o en uno de los 2 florensas, explicaba como abrir y cerrar un una baraja de forma que no se notara que se habia abierto. luego lo buscare.

----------


## Emanuel_Fox

lo que yo pienso....
que si tenes que hacer mucho trabajo para abrir un mazo de cartas para que quede perfecto es al divino boton....
piensen un segundo...cuanto vas a tardar por abrir un mazo de cartas?(entiendo...son bicycle) solo si estas haciendo ocio en tu casa te podes porner unos guantes o abrilo con un cuter...perecieras que ententaras desactivar una bomba...pero si estas de ocio no creo que alla problema....cada uno abre el mazo como quiere.
Pero si estas en medio de un show calculo yo..tu mazo es nuevo y no lo sacas de tu bolsiyo si no mas bien de tu maleta o si lo tenes ensima de un "porta mazo"..no?
nose los de mas pero yo lo ago asi....
abro el mazo como abrir un paquete de galletitas (sin que se caiga e contenido,es lo inportante),a mi no me inporta como se vea la parte superior del paquete,sino las caras del paquete de cartas que es donde la gente mira...
la gente no va a mirar si vos abriste mal el paquete o si tiene resto de papel con pegamento si lo tuviera...cual es el problema? que pensaria le gente si llegara a ver el resto pegamento? ...
es un mazo dde cartas.. en algun lado tuvieron que fabricarlas...para la gente bicycle u otra marca es lo mismo.."solo es un mazo de cartas.....

----------


## mghmagic

Muchas Gracias por darme sus opiniones y perdón por la escribir abrir con h se me habrá ido sin darme cuenta.

----------


## magobernal

yo hago lo que dice ignoto que hace cuando esta en casa. :001 302: 

quito el precinto (que muchas veces sale con el plástico de colgarlo del mostrador), despues cojo la tapa de un boli bic o un cuter o un abrecartas o algo plano y duro, lo meto al lado del adhesivo (que mantiene cerrada la caja), y despues, con cuidado, comienzo a cortar al adehsivo siguiendo la curva que hace la caja, de tal forma que la caja queda con el adhesivo puesto, pero sin que moleste :001 005:

----------


## chuchenager

Me acabo de quedar alucinado despues de leer las rutinas que haceis al abrir un paquete.
Nunca me habia parado a pensar en todo esto. Yo simplemente las abro y la dejo bien bonita con lo primero que puedo y tengo, ya sea con el dedo, tijeras o lo que encuentre, jeje.

----------


## magobernal

> Me acabo de quedar alucinado despues de leer las rutinas que haceis al abrir un paquete.


¿Rutinas :Confused: ?
Yo más bien, lo llamaría "ritual" o algo así. Jajaja :001 302:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Mensaje fuera lujar.

Pero ya que somo magos, nadie penso en crear un efecto, en donde quitar las cartas de dentro del estuche sin romper el plastico y sin tocar el estuche.

Se me ocurren muchas ideas, pero no vienen al tema, es que vi el ritual de iban al abrir las cartas y se me ocurrio la idea.
espero que a alguien le  sea util.

abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## Juantan

Ezequiel, en esta rutina mete algo con una baraja "nueva".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJAm3tD2BWc
Es el juego final, talvez es el juego en el estás pensando...
Un saludo
PD: Si, es una mala rutina :s

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Gracias juantan, la verdad vi los primeros minutos nada mas.

Luego que baja la baraja a las piernas se me fueron las ganas de seguir viendolo.

Pero igual la idea era para otro, al que le sirva como un efecto mas,

Gracias por tu preocupacion
un abrazo
Ezequiel.

----------


## Juantan

Si, es un mal juego, a mi me aburre verlo, pero aún así es el primer lugar en mi país en las rumbo a FLASOMA :( el segundo lugar si que me gusta jejeje.
Un saludo!

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

seguro tu rutina sera mucho mejor, no te preocupes.

Gracias por la preocupacion.

----------


## Candyman

*Agradezco que haya subido iban su "rutina" de abrir barajas, porque un dia compre una baraja de ellusionist que valen mas que la estandart (royal tragedy) y hasta le hablaba con cariño para que se dejara abrir sin dejarme la pringe del pegamento, pero sin querer me pase de cortar con el cute la tirita y me carge una carta de publicidad que regalaba el mazo, menos mal que no era ninguna de las cartas normales que si no se me cae el pelo, y creedme que si vendieran un modelo de baraja bycicle sin precinto lo compraria*

----------


## mghmagic

Viendo videos por youtube me encontré con esto y me pareció interesante subirlo aquí, para aquellas personas que  esten interesados en abrir sus barajas con cuidado:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk-Xalr8IlA

----------


## M.David

voy a intentar abrir mi siguiente baraja como en el video, me ha gustado la idea...

----------


## ignoto

Venden unos estuches para cámaras de fotos en los que cabe perfectamente una baraja.

Se rompe el cartoncillo y se guardan dentro las cartas.

Cuando no están para usar, se pueden tirar o meter en un cajón o lo que queráis.

----------


## magobernal

¿para eso no es mejor usar el estuche de metal para barajas?

----------


## Némesis

> ¿para eso no es mejor usar el estuche de metal para barajas?


Yo tengo un estuche de metal, probé a usarlo, y con toda franqueza... Es que es una pijadita que me ha traído más molestias que ventajas.

(¡Ojo! De esos tipo "clip", ¿eh? No de los de caja...)

----------


## magobernal

yo me referí a unos que solo cubren las caras y un lado largo, ese estuche es genial. Lo puedes ajustar a la cantidad de cartas que tengas para que no pierda ni gane presión :001 005:

----------


## Némesis

En efecto, se llaman "tipo clip" y son la birria a la que me refería. Y no se ajusta la presión en absoluto, a menos que lo dobles y entonces vale más que directamente lo tires a la basura. Lo único que tiene bueno es que, si las llevas en el bolsillo, evita que se calienten por el contacto con el cuerpo.

----------


## magobernal

pues a mi me parecen una maravilla, si queréis guardar una baraja con su estuche (para que no se rompa el estuche) solo tienes que desdedoblarlo un poco y meterlo, si lo que quieres s guardar un paquete de cartas (+ de 26) basta con doblarlo n poco mas. A mi me encanta, es una forma practica para llevar una baraja :001 005:

----------


## ignoto

Yo tengo uno de esos de acero tirado por algún lado (esperando encontrarlo para tirarlo) y uno de caja hecho de aluminio.
Mequedo con los estuches de cuero cogidos al cinturón de todas, todas.

----------


## Ritxi

Pues yo hace un par de años que uso este protector y me va de coña!!

----------


## Némesis

Bah, tú, porque tienes brazos de Terminator, pero los demás... :-D

----------


## magobernal

No se, me parece un instrumento práctico para llevar la baraja en los viajes, además, me han dicho muchas veces que para ir a  una zona húmeda (como a la playa) o para viajar en avion, que lleva la baraja en uno de esos estuches, porque sino, la presión y o la humedad, afectan a las cartas.

----------


## ignoto

En la playa (o cerca de ella) las cartas se ven afectadas por la humedad uses ese invento o no.
Vamos, que para la humedad no sirve. Te lo dice alguien que se ha criado a tres metros de la arena de la playa y vive a menos de diez Km del mar.

En otro orden de cosas...¿Cómo puede ser práctico algo que pesa un horror y que no sirve más que para proteger la caja?
Para eso llevas una baraja sin abrir y ya está protegida.

Sigo prefiriendo los estuches de cuero.

----------


## magobernal

¿la caja?
yo normalmente meto solo las cartas sin la caja, funciona muy bien y como ya dije antes, se puede ajustar la presión para poner mas o menos cartas.
Una caja con 1/2 baraja en el bolsillo se dobla, se arruga y se rompe; 1/2 baraja en un estuche metálico va genial

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

pero si no tiene costados, se caen las cartas.
yo tengo el que mostro ritxi, me mande hacer uno especial para mi, personalizado.
Pero igual guardo las cartas con el estuche.

----------


## Némesis

> pero si no tiene costados, se caen las cartas.


A menos que la baraja esté como el suelo del Burger King, claro. X-D

----------


## ignoto

> A menos que la baraja esté como el suelo del Burger King, claro. X-D


Que es lo que suele pasar si no las tiras cuando ya no están para usar.  :001 005:

----------


## Moñiño

> Yo tengo este y va guay. Pensé que pesaría más pero no es para tanto.


Prefiero un estuche de cuero. Este tipo de protectores como el de la foto, el dia que vas con prisas, haran que rasges la caja de la baraja con los cantos del mismo al meterla e incluso al sacarla.
Salutres.

----------


## Ritxi

> Prefiero un estuche de cuero. Este tipo de protectores como el de la foto, el dia que vas con prisas, haran que rasges la caja de la baraja con los cantos del mismo al meterla e incluso al sacarla.
> Salutres.


Moñiño, los cantos son redondeados, igualmente hace unos 2 años que la uso y nunca he tenido problemas

----------


## Moñiño

Yo lo decia por que lo tengo, se que los cantos son redondeados y a mi si me ha dado estos problemas que comento. El estado en que este la baraja influye. Si lo tienes en el bolsillo trasero y te sientas cargando peso, influye...... vamos, que prefiero un estuche de cuero colgado del cinturon por mi experiencia.

Salutres.

----------


## Juantan

Intente abrir mis Aviator como muestra el video... pero traían esa cosa para colgar en estanterías y al quitarla rompí la estampita de la USC :(

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Muy bonito Angel, me gusto mucho muy pronto subire el mio, aunque solo sea estetico.

----------


## Queen of Hearts

Este vídeo refleja bastante bien la manera en la que yo abro un 'deck of cards'.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54Chvu6nbp4

----------

